# What is your favourite base stage water starter?



## Figment (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello. I wanted to know what your opinions on this are, I might make ones for middle and final stages later. For me its Oshawott.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 9, 2020)

personally I like both Squirtle & Froakie


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 9, 2020)

It’s a tough call between Totodile and Mudkip for me - but Mudkip won in the end. Squirtle is an honorable third :D


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 9, 2020)

I heard you like Mudkipz?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 9, 2020)

Either Mudkip or Sobble. Because of the memes.


----------



## Ys_ (Oct 9, 2020)

Totodile! Squirtle is a close second. They both have nice designs imo and Ash's Totidile is funny


----------



## storm (Oct 10, 2020)

totodile for sure!!


----------



## NegativeVibe (Oct 10, 2020)

Mudkip. Sapphire was the first game I played -- started with Mudkip and got super attached.


----------



## qenya (Oct 10, 2020)

Piplup for sure! Mostly because of the anime, admittedly. DP was the series that was mostly on when I was growing up.


----------



## Zori (Oct 10, 2020)

f for froakie

I like Popplio the most because they are cute to draw
that's about all


----------



## Mighty Hyena (Oct 21, 2020)

If we're talking only about base stage starters, Oshawott just barely inches out Popplio and Sobble for me.


----------



## Zori (Oct 21, 2020)

Mighty Hyena said:


> If we're talking only about base stage starters, Oshawott just barely inches out Popplio and Sobble for me.


BW is my nostalgia generation so Oshawott is almost there
but it feels too circly, if that makes sense


----------



## Mighty Hyena (Oct 21, 2020)

Zori said:


> Mighty Hyena said:
> 
> 
> > If we're talking only about base stage starters, Oshawott just barely inches out Popplio and Sobble for me.
> ...


B+W was the generation I got back into Pokemon after stopping after G+S, and admittedly Oshawott was the starter I picked on my first playthrough (because I like otters). But yeah, circly makes sense. I assumed Oshawott's design was based on sea otters rather than river otters (like Buizel/Floatzel), and sea otters are definitely more circly-shaped.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 14, 2020)

Mine's definitely Totodile, followed by Piplup, then Squirtle. I don't _tend_ to like first-stage Water starters too much; the only gen where the Water starter is my favorite first stage is G/S/C.


----------

